# Conectar Audio Frontal Gabinete DEMON



## xmrling (Ene 18, 2006)

Resulta que tengo un problema con un gabinete DEMON que compre y que estoy armando con una tarjeta madre ASROCK P4VM800.. NO HE ENCONTRADO LA FORMA DE CONECTAR EL AUDIO FRONTAL.. para que me entiendan aqui les describo como esta la configuracion tanto en la tarjeta madre como el del cable del DEMON.

conector del DEMON
son 6 asi que ahi van

- MIC IN----Rosado
- GND----Negro
- MIC BIAS-------Amarillo
- RETURN L-------azul
- SPKOUT L-------blanco
- RETURN R------verde
- SPKOUT R------blanco


TARJETA MADRE ASROCK P4VM800

1.MIC
2MIC-POWER
3.AUDIO-OUT-R
4.GND
5.AUDIO-OUT-L
6.BACKOUT-L

7.BACKOUT-R
8.+5VA
9.GND

AYUDA URGENTE...
ESTE GABINETE DEMON ES MUY DIFERENTE GRACIAS


----------



## Gama (Mar 2, 2006)

baja el manual de tu  tarjeta madre.



- MIC IN----Rosado          =2MIC-POWER 
- GND----Negro                =4.GND ó 9.GND  
- MIC BIAS-------Amarillo =1.MIC 
- RETURN L-------azul       =6.BACKOUT-L 
- SPKOUT L-------blanco   =5.AUDIO-OUT-L 
- RETURN R------verde     =7.BACKOUT-R 
- SPKOUT R------blanco    =3.AUDIO-OUT-R 

De Todos modos Forma Checalo! 

buscalo como ASROCK P4VM800 y te manda a su pagina del producto y bajas el manual!
espero comprendas ke no puedo mandarte la direccion, pero eso te ayudara


----------

